# Est-ce un theme ????????



## vampire1976 (13 Août 2011)

Bonjour je suis tombé sur un article qui parlait d'un possible thème de Lion. De toutes évidences ce n'est pas le thème intégré à Lion, mais est-ce que quelqu'un saurait si ce thème peut exister car je le trouve franchement magnifique ?

http://www.applemag.eu/mac/72-le-nouveau-finder-de-mac-os-x-lion-.html


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2011)

Ce ne sont que des concepts malheureusement.


----------



## Rodess (19 Août 2011)

Je trouve le fond des fenêtres assez sympa la dessus, et c'est faisable. Quelqu'un sait ou trouver cette "texture" si on peu appeler ça comme ça ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h28 ----------

Je viens de penser à un truc, on sait jamais ça vous donnera peut être des idées : Keynote et ses thème peuvent vous donner pas mal de belle texture, une petite exportation d'une diapo et hop :
dans mon cas le thème tableau noir, en image de fond des fenêtre et sa donne ça :


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2011)

Il y'a des motifs dans le genre ici.


----------



## Rodess (26 Août 2011)

Quelqu'un sait il s'il est possible d'avoir la texture qui couvre la totalité du fond de dossier ? Ou passer l'image en mosaïque ? 

Je sais pas si vous me comprenez


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2011)

Il te faut un éditeur d'images pour cela .


----------

